# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  أحكام الدستورية بشأن قانون الحجز الإداري رقم 308 لسنة 1955

## حسن رشوان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
باسم الشعبالمحكمة الدستورية العليابالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم السبت 9مايو سنة 1998 الموافق 13 المحرم سنة 1419ه.
برئاسة السيد المستشار الدكتور/ عوض محمد عوض المر           رئيس المحكمة
وعضوية السادة المستشارين: حمدى محمد على والدكتور عبد المجيد فياض وماهر البحيرى ومحمد على سيف الدين وعدلى محمود منصور ومحمد عبد القادر عبد الله.
وحضور السيد المستشار الدكتور/ حنفى على جبالى                    رئيس هيئة المفوضين
وحضور السيد/ حمدى أنور صابر                                         أمين السر
أصدرت الحكم الآتىفى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 41 لسنة  19 قضائية "دستورية".المقامة منالسيد / حسين محمد أحمد عثمانضد1- السيد / رئيس مجلس الوزراء 
2- السيد / رئيس مجلس إدارة بنك التنمية الصناعية المصرى
3- ورثة المرحوم محمود أحمد أنور الحداد وهم :
أ- إيمان عبد الحميد فهمى الباجورى عن نفسها وبصفتها 
ب- جمال عبد الحميد الصلحاتى 
4- السيد / رئيس جهاز مدينة 6 أكتوبر 
5- السيد / وزير التعمير بصفته 
الإجراءاتبتاريخ 6 مارس سنة 1997، أودع المدعى صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة، طالبا الحكم بعدم دستورية الفقرة (9) من المادة الأولى من قانون الحجز الإدارى رقم 308 لسنة 1955 وكذلك مادته الثانية.
وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى.
وبعد تحضير الدعوى، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها. ونظرت الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم.
المحكمةبعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.
حيث إن الوقائع- على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق- تتحصل فى أن المدعى كان قد أقام الدعويين رقمى 273 لسنة 1995، 275 لسنة 1995 مدنى مركز الجيزة ضد المدعى عليه الثانى بصفته وكذلك ورثة المرحوم محمود أحمد أنور طالبا فى الدعوى الأولى الحكم برفع الحجز عن ممتلكاته المتمثلة فى حق انتفاعه بالأرض المبينة بصحيفة تلك الدعوى وما عليها من مبان يملكها وإلغاء أمر الحجز الإدارى الصادر بتاريخ 5/1/1995؛ وفى الدعوى الثانية الحكم بتثبيت ملكيته لحق الانتفاع بالعقار المذكور وبإلغاء إجراءات الحجز الإدارى التى تمت عليه. وأثناء نظر الدعويين- بعد ضمهما- دفع المدعى بعدم دستورية الفقرة (9) من المادة الأولى من قانون الحجز الإدارى رقم 30*8* لسنة 1955، وإذ قدرت محكمة الموضوع جدية دفعه وخولته رفع الدعوى الدستورية، فقد أقامها.
وحيث إن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة- وهى شرط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية- مناطها ارتباطها عقلا بالمصلحة التى يقوم بها النزاع الموضوعى، وذلك بأن يكون الفصل فى المسائل الدستورية التى تُدعى هذه المحكمة لحسمها، لازما للفصل فى الطلبات الموضوعية المرتبطة بها؛ وكان النزاع الموضوعى يتعلق بقيام بنك التنمية الصناعية بتوقيع حجز على أموال يملكها المدعى إعمالا للبند ط من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 308 لسنة 1955 فى شأن الحجز الإدارى التى تجيز اتباع إجراءات الحجز الإدارى التى بينها هذا القانون لاستيفاء المبالغ التى تستحقها البنوك التى تساهم الحكومة فى رءوس أموالها بما يزيد على نصفها، وكان المدعى قد دفع أثناء نظر دعواه الموضوعية التى طلب فيها الحكم ببطلان إجراءات الحجز التى وقعها بنك التنمية الصناعية على الأموال التى يملكها، بعدم دستورية البند ط من المادة الأولى من قانون الحجز الإدارى؛ وكان نطاق الدعوى الدستورية يتحدد بنطاق الدفع المبدى أمام محكمة الموضوع، فإن المسائل الدستورية التى تُدعى هذه المحكمة للفصل فيها والتى تتصل بها مصلحته الشخصية المباشرة، إنما تتحدد على ضوء الأحكام التى تضمنها هذا البند دون نص المادة الثانية من هذا القانون التى أقحمها المدعى فى صحيفة دعواه الدستورية.
وحيث إن المدعى ينعى على البند ( ط ) المطعون عليه، مخالفته للمواد 40 و 64 و 65 و 68 من الدستور، وذلك من الوجوه الآتية :
1- أن هذا البند لا يخول البنوك جميعها حق اتخاذ إجراءات الحجز الإدارى للحصول على مستحقاتها التى أخل مدينوها بإيفائها فى مواعيدها، وإنما منح هذا الامتياز لفئة من بينها، هى تلك التى تساهم الحكومة فى رءوس أموالها بأكثر من نصفها.
2- أن إجراءات الحجز الإدارى تعتبر امتيازا استثنائيا مقرراً لجهة الإدارة، ولضرورة تحصيل أموالها، فلا يجوز أن ينقل المشرع هذا الامتياز إلى غيرها، وإلا كان ذلك  منافيا مبدأ الخضوع للقانون.
3- أن حق التقاضى مؤداه، أن يكون اقتضاء الحقوق من خلال السلطة القضائية التى تُعْمِل نظرتها المحايدة فصلا فيما يثور من نزاع بشأنها. ولا كذلك إجراءات الحجز الإدارى التى يكون بها الدائن خصما وحكما فى آن واحد.
وحيث إن النظام المصرفى فى مصر تتولاه أصلا شركات مساهمة تعتبر من أشخاص القانون الخاص، وتباشر نشاطها وفقا لقواعد هذا القانون.  
وهى باعتبارها كذلك لايقارن التبرع أعمالها، ولكنها تتخذ منها طريقا إلى إنماء مواردها. وسواء كانت الدولة تملك أموالها بكاملها أو كان نصيبها فيها غالبا، فإن ملكيتها هذه لا أثر لها على طبيعة عملياتها أو طرق إدارتها، فلا تماثل خدماتها المصرفية فى بنيانها، تلك التى تقدمها جهة الإدارة لمواطنيها فى مجال انتفاعهم بالمرافق التى تقوم عليها، وتنهض على تسييرها. وإنما تكون علاقتها بعملائها فى الحدود ذاتها التى تحكم النشاط المصرفى الخاص.
وحيث إن الأصل فى الحقوق التى يقتضيها أصحابها جبرا من المدينين بها، هو أن يكون حملهم على إيفائها من خلال وسائل التنفيذ التى رسمها قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية، وقوامها أن التنفيذ قسرا لاقتضائها يلحق أصلا بالمدين بها آثاراً خطيرة لا يجوز أن يتحملها، إلا إذا كان بيد دائنه- وقبل البدء فى التنفيذ- سند به؛ وهو مايعنى أن الحق فى التنفيذ لايوجد بغير سند تنفيذى. 
وحيث إن قانون الحجز الإدارى- وعلى ماتنص عليه المادة 75 منه- يعتبر استثناء من القواعد التى تضمنها قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية فى شأن التنفيذ الجبرى، ذلك أن القواعد التى رسمها قانون الحجز الإدارى لإجراءاته، تعتبر أصلا يحكمها، فلا ينظمها قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية إلا فى المسائل التى لا نص عليها فى قانون الحجز الإدارى، وبما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون. وقد تمثل الخروج على القواعد التى حددها قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية للتنفيذ الجبرى، فيما تنص عليه المادة الثانية من قانون الحجز الإدارى، من أن إجراءات هذا الحجز يجوز اتخاذها بناء على أمر مكتوب صادر من الوزير أو رئيس المصلحة أو المحافظ أو المدير أو ممثل الشخص الاعتبارى العام حسب الأحوال، أو من ينيبه كل من هؤلاء فى ذلك كتابة؛ بما مؤداه أن تتخذ جهة الإدارة بنفسها- ومن أجل الحصول على مستحقاتها- قرارا باقتضائها يكون معادلا لسند التنفيذ بها جبرا؛  ومتضمنا تحديدا من جانبها للحقوق التى تدعيها سواء تعلق الأمر بمصدرها أو بمقدارها؛ وهو مايعنى أن يكون تقديرها- وقد أفرغ فى شكل قرار صادر عنها- سندا تنفيذيا.
وحيث إن من المقرر، أن المرافق العامة إنما تتوخى إشباع أغراض بذواتها تقتضيها خصائص نشاطها التى تقدر معها الجهة التى أنشأتها- وسواء أكان تقديرها صائبا أو مخطئا- أن أشخاص القانون الخاص لا يقوون على مباشرة الأعمال التى تنهض بها، أو ينفرون منها، أو قد يديرونها وفق نظم لا تلائمها. ومن ثم تقرر هذه الجهة- وهى بالضرورة من أشخاص القانون العام- تنظيمها بما يكفل سريان نظام قانونى خاص عليها، سواء فى شأن علاقتها بالعاملين فيها؛ أو على صعيد عقودها؛ أو قواعد مسئوليتها؛ أو طرق محاسبتها، أو الجهة القضائية التى تنفرد بالفصل فى منازعاتها. 
وكلما تعلق الأمر بأموال هذه المرافق، فإن إدارتها تغاير أوضاع الدومين الخاص وطرق تنظيمها. ذلك أن ماليتها تضبطها معايير جامدة تحول دون مجاوزة تقديراتها، أو استخدامها فى غير الأغراض المرصودة عليها.
وحيث إن ذلك مؤداه، أن مفهوم المرفق العام، إنما يتحدد أصلا بالنظر إلى طبيعة الأعمال التى يتولاها la notion matérielle، سواء أكان الانتفاع بها حقا للمواطنين فى مجموعهم أم كان مقصورا على بعضهم. ويفترض وجود هذا المرفق، عددا من العناصر، أرجحها أن الأعمال التى ينهض بها، ينبغى أن تتصل جميعها- من جهة غايتها- بالمصلحة العامة؛ وأن يكون إشباعها مكفولا أصلا من خلال وسائل القانون العامles procéde de droit public؛ ومقتضيا تدخلا من أحد أشخاص هذا القانون، سواء قام عليها ابتداء، أو عهد بها إلى غيره.
بيد أن شرط المصلحة العامة وإن كان كامنا فى فكرة المرفق العام، ويعتبر مفترضا أوليا لوجوده، إلا أن هذا الشرط ليس كافيا، ذلك أن المشروع قد يكون اقتصاديا متوخيا إشباع أغراض لها صلة وثقى بهذه المصلحة، ولا يعتبر مع هذا مرفقا عاما. وإنما يكون المشروع كذلك إذا استهدفها، وكان تحقيقها قد تم من خلال تدخل أحد أشخاص القانون العام إيجابيا فى الشئون التى يقوم عليها. وليس لازما أن يكون هذا التدخل عن طريق الاستغلال المباشر.
وحيث إن إعمال هذه العناصر على ضوء القضاء المقارن، يؤكد إطراده على أن  الأعمال التى تفقد اتصالها بالمصلحة العامة étrangére à l"intêret public، وكذلك تلك التى تكون ربحيتها le but lucratif غرضا مقصودا أصلا من مباشرتها، لا تعتبر مرفقا عاما، على تقدير أن هذه المرافق  لاتباشر نشاطها أصلا إلا من خلال خضوعها لقواعد القانون   العام • وحتى عند من يقولون بأن هذا القانون ليس بالضرورة قانون هذه المرافق، وأن من الأفضل التركيز على لجوئها إلى وسائل القانون العام فيما تتولاه من الأعمال، فإن إدارة أموال الدومين الخاص la gestion domaniales تظل نائية بطبيعتها عن مفهوم المرفق العام، بالنظر إلي هذه الأموال مشبهة- فى خصائصها ونظامها القانونى- بالملكية الخاصة، وأن إدارتها لاتتم أصلا إلا بوسائل القانون الخاص التى تلائم أغراض استخدامها واستثمارها.
وحيث إن ذلك مؤداه، أن المرفق  العام لا يكون كذلك إلا بالنظر إلى موضوع الأعمال التى يباشرها de service  l"objet؛ ومردودها rentabilité؛ ونظم إدارتها Fonctionnement، وأن مايعتبر معيارا ماديا لهذا المرفق le sens materiel ou objectif إنما يتصل بطبيعة الأعمال التى يؤديها، ولايجوز بالتالى أن تختلط بالجهة التى تقوم على إدارتها le sens organique ou formel، فقد تكون شخصا عاما، أو يعهد بها إلي أحد أشخاص القانون الخاص.
وحيث إن الأعمال التى تقوم عليها البنوك بوجه عام- ويندرج تحتها بنك التنمية الصناعية- وهو الجهة الحاجزة- تعتبر جميعها من قبيل الأعمال المصرفية التى تعتمد أصلا على تنمية الادخار والاستثمار وتقديم خدماتها الائتمانية لمن يطلبها. وأعمالها هذه- وبالنظر إلى طبيعتها- تُخِْضعها لقواعد القانون الخاص، وهى تباشرها بوسائل هذا القانون ولوكان رأس مالها مملوكا- كليا أو جزئيا- للدولة، إذ لاصلة بين الجهة التى تملك أموالها، وموضوع نشاطها؛ ولا بطرائقها فى تسييره؛ وليس من شأن هذه الملكية أن تحيل نشاطها عملا إداريا، أو منفصلا عن ربحيتها باعتبارها غرضا نهائيا تتغياه، بل هو مطلبها من تنظيمها لأعمالها وتوجيهها لها.
وحيث إن القواعد التى تضمنها قانون الحجز الإدارى، غايتها أن تكون بيد أشخاص القانون العام وسائل ميسرة تمكنها من تحصيل حقوقها- وعلى الاخص تلك التى تقابل أعمالا بذلتها أو تدابير اتخذتها- فلا يتقيد اقتضاؤها جبرا عن مدينيها بالقواعد التى فصلها قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية فى شأن التنفيذ الجبرى، وإنما تعتبر استثناء منها، وامتيازا مقررا لصالحها يجعلها دائما فى مركز المدعى عليه. ذلك أن قرار جهة الإدارة بإسناد ديون تدعيها إلى آخرين، يفيد أن قولها بوجودها وتحديدها لمقدارها، يعتبر سندا تنفيذيا بها، يغنيها عن اللجوء إلى القضاء لإثباتها، فلا يبقى مركزها مساويا لمركز مدينيها، بل  يكون قرارها بالديون التى تطلبها منهم، سابقا على التدليل عليها من جهتها privilège préalable duu، وناقلا إليهم مهمة نفيها.
وحيث إن الطبيعة الاستثنائية لقواعد الحجز الإدارى، تقتضى أن يكون نطاق تطبيقها مرتبطا بأهدافها، ومتصلا بتسيير جهة الإدارة لمرافقها، فلا يجوز نقل هذه القواعد إلى غير مجالها، ولا إلباسها ثوبا مجافيا لحقيقتها، وعلى الأخص بالنظر إلى أن الديون التى تدعيها تعامل بافتراض ثبوتها فى حق من تراهم ملتزمين بها أو مسئولين عنها.
وإذا جاز هذا الافتراض فى شأن ديون تطلبها جهة الإدارة لنفسها، وتقتضيها بوسائل استثنائية فى طبيعتها، تجاوز بها ما يكون مألوفا من صور التعامل فى علائق الأفراد بعضهم ببعض، إلا أن بسطها وتقرير سريانها فى شأن ماينشأ عن العمليات المصرفية التى تباشرها البنوك من ديون تدعيها قبل عملائها- والأصل فيها التحوط لأدلتها، وتهيئتها وتوثيقها؛ وتكافؤ أطرافها فى مجال إثباتها ونفيها- مؤداه إلحاق نشاطها- فى هذا النطاق- بالأعمال التى ينهض عليها المرفق العام، واعتبارها من جنسها. وإخضاع تحصيل الديون التى تطلبها من عملائها- ودون مقتض- لقواعد تنافى بصرامتها، مرونة عملياتها وتجاريتها، واطمئنان عملائها إليها فيما يحصلون عليه من ائتمان منها.
وحيث إن النص المطعون فيه، يكون بذلك مخالفا لنص المادة 65 من الدستور، ذلك أن مبدأ الخضوع للقانون المقرر بها، يفترض تقيد أشخاص القانون الخاص فى مجال نشاطها المصرفى بقواعد ووسائل هذا القانون دون غيرها، فلا يكون الخروج عليها إلا لضرورة، وبقدرها.
فلهذه الأسبابحكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية البند ط من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 308 لسنة 1955 فى شأن الحجز الإدارى، وألزمت الحكومة المصروفات ومبلغ مائة جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.
 =========================باسم الشعبالمحكمة الدستورية العليا          بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد 9 يناير سنة 2005 م ، الموافق 28 من ذى القعدة سنة 1425 ه .
برئاسة السيد المستشار / ممدوح مرعى                     رئيس المحكمة
وبحضور السادة المستشارين : أنور رشاد العاصى وإلهام نجيب نوار وماهر سامى يوسف والسيد عبدالمنعم حشيش ومحمد خيرى طه وتهانى محمد الجبالى .
وحضور السيد المستشار / نجيب جمال الدين علما                     رئيس هيئة المفوضين
وحضور السيد / ناصر إمام محمد حسن                       أمين السر
أصدرت الحكم الآتى          فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 104 لسنة 23  قضائية " دستورية " .
المقامة منالسيد / بكر عبد النبى محمد يوسف
ضد1      السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء
2      السيد وزير العدل
3      السيد رئيس مجلس إدارة هيئة الأوقاف المصرية
4      السيد رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للإصلاح الزراعى
الإجراءات          بتاريخ 13 من يونية سنة 2001 ، أودع المدعى قلم كتاب المحكمة صحيفة هذه الدعوى ، طالباً الحكم بعدم دستورية نص البند ( ح ) من المادة (1) ، والمادة (2) من القانون رقم 308 لسنة 1955 فى شأن الحجز الإدارى.
          وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى لثلاثة أوجه أولها : لرفعها بعد الميعاد ، وثانيها : لعدم بيان نصوص الدستور المدعى بمخالفتها وأوجه المخالفة الدستورية ، وثالثها : لانتفاء المصلحة فى الدعوى .
          وبعد تحضير الدعوى ، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها .
          ونُظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة ، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم .
المحكمة          بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق ، والمداولة .
          حيث إن الوقائع على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق تتحصل فى أن النيابة العامة كانت قد قدمت المدعى وهو الحارس على الأشياء المحجوز عليها للمحاكمة الجنائية فى القضية رقم 26389 لسنة 1998 جنح بلقاس ، متهمة إياه أنه بتاريخ 10/11/1998 بدد الأشياء المحجوز عليها ، وهى عبارة عن إنتاج مساحة (12 سهم , 8 قيراط , 2 فدان) كائنة ببلقاس محافظة الدقهلية ، المزروعة أرزاً يابانياً ، والمقدر إنتاجها بحوالى (9) طن ، والمحجوز عليها لصالح هيئة الأوقاف المصرية وفاء لمبلغ 94ر9292 جنيها قيمة إيجار سنة 1998 والمتأخرات عن الأطيان الزراعية التابعة لوقف المكاتب الأهلية ( وقف خيرى ) والمؤجرة من الهيئة لورثة عبد النبى محمد يوسف ، وقد طلبت النيابة معاقبة المدعى بالمواد ( 341 ، 342 ) من قانون العقوبات ، وبجلسة 18/3/1999 قضت المحكمة غيابياً بحبس المدعى أسبوعاً وكفالة قدرها عشرة جنيهات ، وقد عارض المدعى فى هذا الحكم ، وبجلسة 23/11/2000 قضى باعتبار المعارضة كأن لم تكن ، وإذ لم يرتض المدعى هذا القضاء فقد طعن عليه بالاستئناف رقم 2712 لسنة 2001 جنح مستأنف المنصورة ، وأثناء نظر الاستئناف دفع بعدم دستورية نص البند ( ح ) من المادة (1) والمادة (2) من القانون رقم 308 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه ، وإذ قدرت المحكمة جدية هذا الدفع وصرحت للمدعى برفع الدعوى الدستورية ، فقد أقام دعواه الماثلة .
          وحيث إنه عن الدفع المبدى من هيئة قضايا الدولة بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد ، فهو مردود ذلك أن المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة وعملاً بنص البند (ب) من المادة (29) من قانونها الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 أن المهلة التى تمنحها محكمة الموضوع لرفع الدعوى الدستورية ، لا يجوز زيادتها إلا من خلال مهلة جديدة تضيفها إلى المدة الأصلية وقبل انقضائها ، بما يكفل تداخلها معها ، وبشرط ألا تزيد المدتان معاً على الأشهر الثلاثة التى فرضها المشرع كحد أقصى لرفع الدعوى الدستورية ، فلا يجاوزه من يقيمها .
          وحيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن محكمة الموضوع بعد أن قدرت جدية الدفع بعدم الدستورية المبدى من المدعى بجلسة 21/3/2001 ، أجلت نظر الدعوى لجلسة 16/5/2001 لتقديم ما يفيد رفع الدعوى أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، ثم قررت المحكمة إضافة مهلة جديدة إلى المدة الأصلية وقبل انقضائها غايتها 4/7/2001 ، وهى إن جاءت متجاوزة مدة الثلاثة أشهر المقررة كحد أقصى لرفع الدعوى الدستورية إلا أن الثابت أن المدعى أقام دعواه الماثلة بتاريخ 13/6/2001 ، فى غضون مهلة الثلاثة أشهر المشار إليها ، ومن ثم فإن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى على هذا الوجه غير سديد ، مما يتعين معه القضاء برفضه .
          وحيث إنه عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى بقالة خلو صحيفتها من بيان النصوص الدستورية المدعى بمخالفتها وأوجه هذه المخالفة ، فهو مردود بأن ما تغياه قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا بنص المادة (30) منه من وجوب أن تتضمن صحيفة الدعوى الدستورية بياناً بالنصوص الدستورية المدعى بمخالفتها وأوجه المخالفة ، هو ألا تكون صحيفة الدعوى مجهلة بالمسائل الدستورية المطروحة على هذه المحكمة ، ضماناً لتعيينها تعييناً كافياً ، فلا تثير خفاءً فى شأن مضمونها ، أو اضطراباً حول نطاقها ، ليتمكن ذوو الشأن من إعداد دفاعهم ابتداء ورداً وتعقيباً فى المواعيد التى حددتها المادة (37) من ذلك القانون ، ولتتولى هيئة المفوضين بعد ذلك تحضير الدعوى ، وإعداد تقرير يكون محدداً للمسائل الدستورية المثارة ورأيها فيها مسبباً ، ومن ثم فإنه يكفى لبلوغ تلك الغاية أن يكون تعيين هذه المسائل ممكناً ، ويتحقق ذلك كلما كان بنيان عناصرها منبئاً عن حقيقتها . لما كان ذلك ، وكانت صحيفة الدعوى الماثلة قد أبانت فى غير خفاء نعى المدعى على النصين المطعون فيهما إخلالهما بمبدأ سيادة القانون وبمبدأ خضوع الدولة للقانون ، وذلك بمنحهما الجهة الإدارية ميزة استثنائية خروجاً على القواعد المقررة فى قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية ، تخولها الحق فى اقتضاء حقوقها جبراً ، بقرار يصدر منها يكون معادلاً للسند التنفيذى ، ويتضمن تحديداً لتلك الحقوق سواء تعلق الأمر بمصدرها أو بمقدارها ، وهو ما يمثل تحديداً كافياً للنصوص الدستورية المدعى بمخالفتها وأوجه المخالفة الدستورية كما ارتآها المدعى ، ومن ثم فإن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى من هذا الوجه أيضاً يكون فى غير محله متعيناً رفضه .
          وحيث إن صدر المادة (1) من القانون رقم 308 لسنة 1955 والبند (ح) منها المعدل بالقانون رقم 44 لسنة 1958 ينصان  على أن " يجوز أن تتبع إجراءات الحجز الإدارى المبينة بهذا القانون عند عدم الوفاء بالمستحقات الآتية فى مواعيدها المحددة بالقوانين والمراسيم والقرارات الخاصة بها وفى الأماكن وللأشخاص الذين يعينهم الوزراء المختصون .......................... (ح) ما يكون مستحقاً لوزارة الأوقاف وغيرها من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة من المبالغ المتقدمة وكذلك ما يكون مستحقاً لوزارة الأوقاف بصفتها ناظراً أو حارساً من إيجارات أو أحكار أو أثمان الاستبدال للأعيان التى تديرها الوزارة ..... " .
وتنص المادة (2) من هذا القانون على أن " لا يجوز اتخاذ إجراءات الحجز إلا بناء على أمر مكتوب صادر من الوزير أو رئيس المصلحة أو المحافظ أو المدير أو ممثل الشخص الاعتبارى العام حسب الأحوال أو من ينيبه كل من هؤلاء فى ذلك كتابة " .
          وحيث إن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة وهى شرط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية مناطها أن يكون ثمة ارتباط بينها وبين المصلحة فى الدعوى الموضوعية ، وذلك بأن يكون الفصل فى المسألة الدستورية لازماً للفصل فى الطلبات الموضوعية المرتبطة بها والمطروحة أمام محكمة الموضوع . وكان البين من استعراض أحكام القانون رقم 247 لسنة 1953 بشأن النظر على الأوقاف الخيرية وتعديل مصارفها على جهات البِرّ ، والقانون رقم 272 لسنة 1959 بتنظيم وزارة الأوقاف ، أنها ناطت بالوزارة النظر على الأوقاف الخيرية وإدارة أعيانها ، وبهذه الصفة أجاز البند (ح) من المادة (1) من قانون الحجز الإدارى للوزارة توقيع الحجز عند عدم الوفاء بالإيجارات المستحقة للوقف ، وقد خلفت هيئة الأوقاف المصرية الوزارة إعمالاً لنص المادة (5) من القانون رقم 80 لسنة 1971 بإنشاء هيئة الأوقاف المصرية فى الاختصاص بإدارة واستثمار أموال الأوقاف الخيرية والتصرف فيها ، وذلك باعتبارها نائبة عن وزير الأوقاف بصفته ناظراً على تلك الأوقاف ، كما حلت الهيئة بمقتضى نص المادة (9) من القانون رقم 80 لسنة 1971 محل الوزارة فيما لها من حقوق وما عليها من التزامات تتعلق بإدارة واستثمار هذه الأموال ، وبالتالى أصبح للهيئة بصفتها نائبة عن وزير الأوقاف كناظر للوقف رخصة توقيع الحجز الإدارى عند عدم الوفاء بالإيجارات المستحقة للوقف ، وهو الأساس القانونى لقيام الهيئة باتخاذ إجراءات الحجز فى الحالة المعروضة ، لعدم الوفاء بالإيجار المستحق عن الأطيان الزراعية التابعة لوقف المكاتب الأهلية ( وقف خيرى ) ، المؤجرة من الهيئة لورثة عبد النبى محمد يوسف ، ومن ثم فإن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة للمدعى تكون متحققة بالنسبة للطعن على نص البند (ح) من المادة (1) من قانون الحجز الإدارى فيما تضمنه من تخويل وزارة الأوقاف بصفتها ناظراً على الأوقاف الحق فى توقيع الحجز الإدارى عند عدم الوفاء بإيجارات الأعيان التى تديرها الوزارة بهذه الصفة .
          وحيث إن القواعد التى تضمنها قانون الحجز الإدارى غايتها أن يكون بيد أشخاص القانون العام وسائل ميسرة تمكنها من تحصيل حقوقها وهى بحسب طبيعتها أموال عامة تمثل الطاقة المحركة لحسن سير المرافق العامة وانتظامها ، فلا يتقيد اقتضاؤها جبراً عن مدينيها بالقواعد التى فصلها قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية فى شأن التنفيذ الجبرى ، وإنما تعتبر استثناء منها، وامتيازاً لصالحها ، وهذه الطبيعة الاستثنائية لقواعد الحجز الإدارى تقتضى أن يكون نطاق تطبيقها مرتبطاً بأهدافها ومتصلاً بتسيير جهة الإدارة لمرافقها ، فلا يجوز نقل هذه القواعد إلى غير مجالها ، ولا إعمالها فى غير نطاقها الضيق الذى يتحدد باستهداف حسن سير المرافق العامة وانتظامها . إذ كان ذلك ، وكانت أموال الأوقاف تعتبر بصريح نص المادة (5) من القانون رقم 80 لسنة 1971 أموالاً خاصة مملوكة للوقف باعتباره عملاً بنص المادة (52/3) من القانون المدنى شخصاً اعتبارياً ، وهو يدخل بحسب طبيعته فى عداد أشخاص القانون الخاص ، ولو كان من يباشر النظر عليه شخصاً من أشخاص القانون العام ، إذ يظل النظر فى جميع الأحوال على وصفه القانونى مجرد نيابة عن شخص من أشخاص القانون الخاص ، وفى هذا نصت المادة (50) من القانون رقم 48 لسنة 1946 بأحكام الوقف على أن " يعتبر الناظر أميناً على مال الوقف ووكيلاً عن المستحقين ... " ومن ثم فإن قيام وزير الأوقاف بصفته ناظراً على الأوقاف الخيرية وهيئة الأوقاف كنائبة عنه على شئون أموال الأوقاف ، إنما يكون كأى ناظر من أشخاص القانون الخاص ، وعلى ذلك فإن تخويل النص الطعين وزارة الأوقاف بصفتها ناظراً على الأوقاف صلاحية توقيع الحجز الإدارى عند عدم الوفاء بالإيجارات المستحقة للأوقاف ، مؤداه إلحاق نشاط هذه الأوقاف فى هذا النطاق بالأعمال التى تقوم عليها المرافق العامة ، واعتبارها من جنسها ، وإخضاع تحصيلها دون مقتض لتلك القواعد الاستثنائية التى تضمنها قانون الحجز الإدارى ، بما يخالف نص المادة (65) من الدستور ، ذلك أن مبدأ الخضوع للقانون المقرر بها ، يفترض تقيد أشخاص القانون الخاص فى مجال نشاطها واقتضاء حقوقها بقواعد ووسائل هذا القانون دون غيرها ، فلا يكون الخروج عليها إلا لضرورة وبقدرها ، فإذا انتفت تلك الضرورة كما هو حال النص الطعين  فإنه يكون قد وقع فى حمأة المخالفة الدستورية .
          وحيث إن القضاء بعدم دستورية نص البند (ح) من المادة (1) من قانون الحجز الإدارى من شأنه عدم جواز اتخاذ إجراءات الحجز المنصوص عليها فى المادة (2) من ذات القانون قبل المدعى ، ومن ثم فإن الطعن عليها بعدم الدستورية أصبح ولا محل    له .
فلهذه الأسباب          حكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية البند (ح) من المادة (1) من القانون رقم 308 لسنة 1955 فى شأن الحجز الإدارى المعدل بالقانون رقم 44 لسنة 1958 فيما تضمنه من النص على جواز اتباع إجراءات الحجز الإدارى عند عدم الوفاء بما يكون مستحقاً لوزارة الأوقاف بصفتها ناظراً من إيجارات للأعيان التى تديرها الوزارة ، وألزمت الحكومة المصروفات ، ومبلغ مائتى جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماةباسم الشعب

----------

